# Christmas eve.



## Ron Evers (Dec 24, 2014)

Looking out the front door this Christmas eve.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice Ron; peaceful, tranquil and totally appropriate.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like Christmas to me. Enjoy!


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 24, 2014)

You nailed it Ron. It speaks Christmas Eve to me.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 24, 2014)

Yup, everything they said above.  Very nice shot, Ron.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 24, 2014)

What's the white stuff where the green grass is supposed to be??  

Nicely captured Ron.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks much folks.

This was a five frame HDR.  I first took a single shot & then wondered how a HDR would compare.  Here is the single shot:


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 24, 2014)

You nailed that one.  Ron.  Nice job.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 24, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> You nailed that one.  Ron.  Nice job.



Thanks Ed.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks great!

Florida just isn't made for Christmas.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 25, 2014)

Very nice Ron. Great use of HDR


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 25, 2014)

Nicely dont


----------



## Vasco (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments folks.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nicely done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annamaria (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice and peaceful, I like this.


----------



## Roba (Dec 26, 2014)

Again very nice, its summer time in NZ, and as fotomonkey said.
Hot weather is not very Christmasy!


----------

